# DirecTV App for iPad v1.9.x: Issues/Discussion



## The Merg

DIRECTV App for iPad 1.9 is available in the App Store now and through updates on your device.

*New features: * 

Beautiful HD graphics for the iPad 3 Retina display
Closed captioning support for DirecTV Everywhere and Live TV streaming
Optimized for iOS 6
*Support for C31 receivers*
*Recently Added:* 
Now you can watch AUDIENCE NETWORK TV channel on your iPad whenever and wherever you want--at home or on the go. Go to the "Watch on iPad" tab located at the bottom right of the iPad app and select "Live TV" to start watching now.​
- Merg


----------



## afulkerson

Installed the new app 1.9.8 and it is unable to find any of my receivers. It does list all five of them by access card but tells you to verify connection to wifi network (that I used to download the new app)? It then wants you to look at settings. There it says you should tap blue arrow and follow instructions but there are no instructions.


----------



## lugnutathome

Download fixed nothing till I did an uninstall and re-install then playlist works fine but I then needed to reset all of my prior customizations.

Available receiver list (Select Reciever List invoked lower left corner) may have been tweaked for those with the retina display, but for those of us souls not having that and having a receiver count >9 cannot select the LAST receiver. Window allows scroll down but pops back up to line above when finger is lifted. Unable to select that last receiver. Verifed its external connections were set to allow, even toggled them off and back on.

It is like the display memory construct boundary has a count one less than the the actual result set. It is visble but outside the boundary of the display/input control.

Also the release notes state C31 support but mine is a no show UPDATE when it is ON it shows, when off it does not.

Don "hello help desk? I'd like to submit a change request to make today Friday" Bolton


----------



## Steve

lugnutathome said:


> Also the release notes state C31 support but mine is a no show


Don, was your C31 on and attached to the server? I'm able to see mine. It shows up with it's "friendly name", and the designation "C31/RVU client" on the "Select Your Receiver" pop-up.


----------



## Smuuth

"lugnutathome" said:


> Also the release notes state C31 support but mine is a no show


Both of my clients show up but, as Steve noted, they do have to be on and paired to the server.


----------



## lugnutathome

Ahh, attached yes, on no, got it

Don "first the powder then the pellets" Bolton


----------



## Steve

lugnutathome said:


> Ahh, attached yes, on no, got it
> 
> Don "first the powder then the pellets" Bolton


Ya. My guess is when the C31s are "off", they're _really _off, not in standby, so they don't consume any HMC resources.


----------



## The Merg

*Issue: Updating Currently Watching When HR34 in Standby*
Well, the issue of the Currently Watching stuck with the message of "Updating Currently Watching" is still there if the HR34 is in Standby Mode. I assume this issue has to do with the HR34 not holding onto a tuner when it is in Standby mode. As a test though, I told the HR34 to record something that was currently on TV via the iPad app. After closing the app and reloading it, I found that the iPad app could see what was on the HR34. In checking the HR34, the HR34 was now out of Standby Mode, however, the channel it was tuned to was not the same channel off show that I told it to record.

- Merg


----------



## lugnutathome

Yep! That solved that issue and makes sense. Active tuners/devices leave a trail but this has nothing in queue when it is off.

Don "i'm leaning toward giant lizards with titanium Slinkys as the root cause" Bolton



Steve said:


> Ya. My guess is when the C31s are "off", they're _really _off, not in standby, so they don't consume any HMC resources.


----------



## firemantom26

I am having problems with my Iphone 5 and my Iphone Mini DIRECTV app. It works fine for a while but then it loses connection to the DECA. If I unplug the DECA and plug it in again it works fine and I can stream live TV, but after 30 minutes or so I log back in and it can't find my receivers. I have a HR24 and 4 H25.


----------



## lugnutathome

Set up to do some serious cooking this AM and connected the iPad to a Crosley dock/audio system for background. Normally I get audio from this connection in addition to keeping the iPad juiced up. I have a short cable that has the proper end combinations so I have use of my device despite it being docked. Eith the enhanced sound it makes a great kitchen viewing station.

No audio from the iPad app via the dock connector. I ended up using a stereo mini plug for the headphone out and the aux in on the Crosley which got the desired result but.

I tried my wife's iPad with the same result. ITunes music flowed normally upon connections requiring it be paused (there is no stop) but no iPad app audio on the 30 pin docking connector.

Tried volume changing, searching for a mute control, headphone out which worked as expected, but could not get the 30pin to produce audio. On either Ipad. One of which is a new re-install and the other a normal in place upgrade.

These are iPad 2 s. our iPhone4 devices work fine on the iPhone app upgrade.

Don "able to work around but a bit unexpected" Bolton


----------



## NR4P

afulkerson said:


> Installed the new app 1.9.8 and it is unable to find any of my receivers. It does list all five of them by access card but tells you to verify connection to wifi network (that I used to download the new app)? It then wants you to look at settings. There it says you should tap blue arrow and follow instructions but there are no instructions.


Same problem here. Had to manually enter IP addresses and validate them to get the receivers to show up.


----------



## firemantom26

I have tried everything and the app works for a while then it can't find my receivers. I than reboot the DECA and it works fine.


----------



## firemantom26

Any thoughts on how to fix it?


----------



## Jnelson

Receivers recognized and all else working, but when I ask for Playlist it freezes on "Loading Playlist". Uninstall, re-install and playlist works until I leave app, then cycle starts again.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Jnelson said:


> Receivers recognized and all else working, but when I ask for Playlist it freezes on "Loading Playlist". Uninstall, re-install and playlist works until I leave app, then cycle starts again.


Are any of your receivers set to block playlist?


----------



## firemantom26

"firemantom26" said:


> Any thoughts on how to fix it?


Maybe it's a bad deca ?


----------



## The Merg

*Issue: iPad App Will Not Validate IP Address of Receiver*
Opened up the app and found that two of my receivers were not found by the app, to include my HR34-700. I had changed up some IP addresses recently, but the HR34 that was not found had never changed. I manually entered in the IP address of the receiver that had its IP address changed and it found it right away. When I enter in the IP address of the HR34 and hit Validate, it does nothing. The screen flashes and the button still says Validate and says "Invalid/No Receiver Found". Going back to the receiver list shows the HR34 as red as if it does not see it. I cannot get this resolved. My network does see the HR34 on my network and MRV works fine with the HR34.

- Merg


----------



## TMan

I have intermittent luck with the iPad app and my HR34.

About half the time, it will not appear in the app. If I go to the settings page under the "cog" icon, no equipment is listed. If I visit that page when it does show up, then I get the stuff with the IP address, the validate button, etc. There is no place to type in an IP address during those times when it doesn't show up...which would seem like an ideal time to be able to specify an IP address and make the app poll that IP for a response.

When it does show up, I can successfully perform remote control operations and look at my playlist. What I CANNOT do, which I find really irritating, is schedule recordings. It always says unable to schedule. Likewise with using the DirecTV web site. I occasionally will spend some time looking for programs airing in the next several days, and it is a bit ridiculous to have to take notes and then come back and schedule them on the actual DVR instead of a couple of taps in the app to get it scheduled. What is causing this?


----------



## pappasbike

Just in the last two days this app has completely failed. I have the iPad 3 and it's always worked before. When I now launch the app I get the spinning wheel with the checking network connection. It just stays on that screen, the app doesn't actually launch. I've tried completely closing the app out, deleting the app and redownloading from the App Store, rebooting the iPad, all to the same result. The only thing that works is turning off wifi on the iPad ( I have the 3G/wifi iPad so still have an internet connection with wifi off ) then launching the app again. The app launches correctly with my info but of course it can't find any networked receivers since wifi is off. If I close the app to turn wifi on when I go back I get that checking network connection screen and the app doesn't launch.

Is anyone else having problems with this app? I also have the iPhone DTV app which works fine both on my phone and iPad so I can't figure out what the problem is.


----------



## firemantom26

pappasbike said:


> Just in the last two days this app has completely failed. I have the iPad 3 and it's always worked before. When I now launch the app I get the spinning wheel with the checking network connection. It just stays on that screen, the app doesn't actually launch. I've tried completely closing the app out, deleting the app and redownloading from the App Store, rebooting the iPad, all to the same result. The only thing that works is turning off wifi on the iPad ( I have the 3G/wifi iPad so still have an internet connection with wifi off ) then launching the app again. The app launches correctly with my info but of course it can't find any networked receivers since wifi is off. If I close the app to turn wifi on when I go back I get that checking network connection screen and the app doesn't launch.
> 
> Is anyone else having problems with this app? I also have the iPhone DTV app which works fine both on my phone and iPad so I can't figure out what the problem is.


Same problem here................


----------



## Jnelson

And here


----------



## Jnelson

and just like that, it's working again.


----------



## pappasbike

"Jnelson" said:


> and just like that, it's working again.


Right after posting my complaint I went back to check the app before leaving the house and it worked as well. Since you guys also had the issue I'm going to assume the problem was with DTV and not our iPads. It's very weird and confusing that there is no indication that there is an issue except that it just doesn't work. But then again why would mine launch when I turned wifi off? Totally confused but hoping that it will just continue to work.


----------



## Jnelson

Its all smoke and mirrors anyway


----------



## gpg

The Ipad app is not working for me now when I try to use the "Watch on Ipad" feature. The loading icon just keeps spinning. I can watch live tv via the guide however.


----------



## firemantom26

Got a new DECA and works for while and than stops working.


----------



## Steve

firemantom26 said:


> Got a new DECA and works for while and than stops working.


If you haven't already done this, you try uninstalling the app from the iPad and then re-installing it. Sometimes that stabilizes things.


----------



## firemantom26

"Steve" said:


> If you haven't already done this, you try uninstalling the app from the iPad and then re-installing it. Sometimes that stabilizes things.


I have already tried it.


----------



## dennisj00

Do the lights on the DECA module stay green? (Activity blinks)


----------



## firemantom26

"dennisj00" said:


> Do the lights on the DECA module stay green? (Activity blinks)


Yes they do.


----------



## The Merg

DAFI has now been updated to v1.9.9 and is available in the App Store. This appears to be a bug fix release.

- Merg


----------



## lugnutathome

Thanks for posting this. Hoping the issue with the docking connector not passing audio was fixed!

Don "really is a cool little app" Bolton



The Merg said:


> DAFI has now been updated to v1.9.9 and is available in the App Store. This appears to be a bug fix release.
> 
> - Merg


----------



## firemantom26

Is the1.9.9 for the iPad ?


----------



## The Merg

firemantom26 said:


> Is the1.9.9 for the iPad ?


Yes.

DAFI = DirecTV App for iPad

- Merg


----------



## firemantom26

"The Merg" said:


> Yes.
> 
> DAFI = DirecTV App for iPad
> 
> - Merg


Great, I will download it when I get home to see if it works.


----------



## acostapimps

I was about to update the Directv Ipad app then something tells me to check the reviews first which you could always expect to be bad reviews, and it was but also checked here to verify and now I'm sticking to the previous version which works fine, lessons learned ALWAYS CHECK FOR REVIEWS FIRST, then decided to update or not depending on how well or bad the previous version worked.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

acostapimps said:


> I was about to update the Directv Ipad app then something tells me to check the reviews first which you could always expect to be bad reviews, and it was but also checked here to verify and now I'm sticking to the previous version which works fine, lessons learned ALWAYS CHECK FOR REVIEWS FIRST, then decided to update or not depending on how well or bad the previous version worked.


I am curious on what particular item you saw in the limited reviews, that lead you to this conclusion.

As of this moment: 50 people have rated the app.
38 of them are 4 & 5 Star
8 are 3 star.
4 2 and 1 star.

Only 8 people have written any comments.

Of those, only 2 are below 3 star.

So what review was there (That I am missing), is causing you concern on upgrading.


----------



## acostapimps

Earl Bonovich said:


> I am curious on what particular item you saw in the limited reviews, that lead you to this conclusion.
> 
> As of this moment: 50 people have rated the app.
> 38 of them are 4 & 5 Star
> 8 are 3 star.
> 4 2 and 1 star.
> 
> Only 8 people have written any comments.
> 
> Of those, only 2 are below 3 star.
> 
> So what review was there (That I am missing), is causing you concern on upgrading.


What I'm reading here makes me want to wait for another update, but then again is been working fine for me so as they say if it ain't broke don't fix it or in this case try to update


----------



## Earl Bonovich

acostapimps said:


> What I'm reading here makes me want to wait for another update, but then again is been working fine for me so as they say if it ain't broke don't fix it or in this case try to update


Any particular one, as I have gone back and looked at the 8 comments that were posted... and curious on what issue you are seeing in those comments.


----------



## acostapimps

Earl Bonovich said:


> Any particular one, as I have gone back and looked at the 8 comments that were posted... and curious on what issue you are seeing in those comments.





gpg said:


> The Ipad app is not working for me now when I try to use the "Watch on Ipad" feature. The loading icon just keeps spinning. I can watch live tv via the guide however.


This and other ones I read in the App Store but also I'm in no hurry to update unless there's more live tv channels or other features, don't get me wrong I updated before on many occasions just not this one for now.


----------



## Laxguy

At least one "review" went off with one star solely due to "lack of Airplay". Sheesh. Another because his home network doesn't work. 

I don't bother with iTunes reviews of apps from places I trust. Too many crazies and angry folks out there anyway. 

Works just fine for me. 

Enjoy!


----------



## acostapimps

Laxguy said:


> At least one "review" went off with one star solely due to "lack of Airplay". Sheesh. Another because his home network doesn't work.
> 
> I don't bother with iTunes reviews of apps from places I trust. Too many crazies and angry folks out there anyway.
> 
> Works just fine for me.
> 
> Enjoy!


I don't either but i sometimes read some of em before making bad decisions on my part before doing anything maybe I'm looking for the sweet spot review or just too skeptical I guess.


----------



## Laxguy

It pays to be skeptical! 

At the same time, I am convinced there's a bunch of folks who comb through Yelp, iTunes, etc. just to give great reviews to awful places or things, and crap reviews to good things. Sometimes it's trashing by competitors, esp. in the restaurant business, but no one's immune.


----------



## lugnutathome

Well after updating I still have my last receiver displayed but not selectable in the switch to control receiver (lower left) drop down. As described earlier I can slide to it but as soon as I lift my finger it scrolls back down. Reminds me of an old screen language I used to code in where if input array had a different value than the display array (in this case 1 more) you could see the item until you toggled into input mode where it would fall out of boundary and disappear. Though in this realm it could be my non retina display iPad not having the resolution to display it on the main page drop down's boundary lines.

And the 30 pin connector still does not pass audio for the iPad app (it works normal for iTunes and other audio outputs so not hardware here)
iPhone app works fine thru the 30 pin.

POOP! Mongo see same things as before

Don "why do I always get a warped one?" Bolton


----------



## lugnutathome

Earl:

I have tried to follow the link before to rate the app and it failed on me (haven't tried for quite awhile though) and haven't taken time to hit the app store for that purpose. My apologies.

I find it very useful for remote recording scheduling and having an on the go "TV" when I'm here on the farm and not in any of the media source locations but need my NCIS marathon fix.

I'll swing out to the app store eventually. Meanwhile tell your team thank you for a really cool product and tell yourself that while you are at it. Thanks! I know its a complex undertaking in so few megs of code space.

Don "everywhere is such an subjective term in marketing circles:grin:" Bolton


----------



## gpg

acostapimps said:


> This and other ones I read in the App Store but also I'm in no hurry to update unless there's more live tv channels or other features, don't get me wrong I updated before on many occasions just not this one for now.


I want you to know I did get the app working when I shut down and rebooted my Ipad, although it still can't recognize what's playing on my Genie.


----------



## Steve

I could be mis-remembering, but I thought in the past, my OTA recordings on the playlist showed the correct channel #, even if they incorrectly showed the SAT channel's call letters. IOW, I'd see 4-1 & WNBC, instead of 4-1 & WNBCDT.

Yesterday, I noticed the _Deception_ OTA recording was showing 4 & WNBC, same as the sat back-up. Only pointing it out because in order to play back the OTA recording, I had to take the extra step of checking the INFO to see which room it recorded in. I don't remember having to do that in the past, but I could be mistaken.


----------



## woj027

just installed the ipad app (1.9.9) for my wife yesterday. It seems pretty good so far. I had to put in the IP addresses for HRxx's but all else seems good.

Not knowing networking. Will it recognize when IP addresses change? Should I make em static? Can I make em static?


----------



## The Merg

woj027 said:


> just installed the ipad app (1.9.9) for my wife yesterday. It seems pretty good so far. I had to put in the IP addresses for HRxx's but all else seems good.
> 
> Not knowing networking. Will it recognize when IP addresses change? Should I make em static? Can I make em static?


If the IP address of the receiver changes, you might have to update it in the app. I use DHCP reservations for my receivers. When I recently moved a receiver to a new IP address, I needed to update the IP address in the app manually.

In most cases, even if you are using DHCP to have an IP address assigned to a receiver, it will _most likely_ not change as the lease will keep renewing the same IP address. If you do have issues, I would recommend using DHCP reservations, if your router allows it.

- Merg


----------



## woj027

OK thanks. I assume my router does. It's a Apple Airport Extreme (2 yrs old)


----------



## BLWedge09

Am I missing something, or is there no way to select "First Run Only" when scheduling a series to record via the ipad app?


----------



## woj027

So I take it there is no way to stream a recorded show from dvr to iPad? But I can stream specific channels to the iPad? What's the difference?


----------



## The Merg

BLWedge09;3168289 said:


> Am I missing something, or is there no way to select "First Run Only" when scheduling a series to record via the ipad app?


I believe it defaults to whatever you have the Recording Defaults set for on your receiver when making a SL via the iPad app. I wish there was a way to specify First Run and/or Repeats so that when I want Repeats recorded I wouldn't need to go to the receiver and modify the SL.

- Merg


----------



## TMan

I just wish the iPad app, Android app, or web site would let me schedule a recording in the first place, much less do a season pass and alter the season pass options.


----------



## The Merg

TMan said:


> I just wish the iPad app, Android app, or web site would let me schedule a recording in the first place, much less do a season pass and alter the season pass options.


What happens when you try to schedule a recording via one of the apps or website?

- Merg


----------



## TMan

The Merg said:


> What happens when you try to schedule a recording via one of the apps or website?
> 
> - Merg


Unbelievable. Using the web site and the Chrome browser, I picked some random HBO movie this afternoon and it apparently allowed me to schedule it. I have been unable to do this successfully for at least six weeks. (Then again, my attempts to do so have tapered off because it never seemed to work. Prior to today, I think I have successfully scheduled two recordings via web site/Android/iPad since I got service in October.) I guess your car won't make that funny noise when you show it to the mechanic, either.

Okay, I tried a second movie for today. Got "We were unable to process your request at this time. Please try again, or call Customer Service at 1-800-531-5000." I hit the Record button again several seconds later from that same screen, and it worked. "This title has been scheduled to record on Fri, Jan 25, 1:30 PM CST on channel 502 HB2eHD for the following receiver(s): LIVING RM - xxxxxxx"

Tried a third program, this time on AMC. It failed despite trying the Record button about six times.

I think the iPad app and the web site present a different message when the error occurs, but you get the point.

The iPad app is hit or miss in even reaching my HR34. When it doesn't, I am not presented with the fields to put in an IP address. When it does, I am presented with the fields, but then I obviously don't need them. It just seems backwards. It's just sort of random and I have to play with it later. The HR34 is, as far as I can tell, happily connected to the internet and I've never had trouble downloading on-demand content.

Also, when I log in on the web site and look at the program guide, it shows me Los Angeles and New York locals (KCBS, WCBS, KABC, WABC, etc.) instead of my own. Sometimes clicking around a bit will magically make my proper locals appear, so it's a bit annoying and unreliable. And nearly useless thus far. With today's playing around, I haven't been able to see my proper locals.


----------



## The Merg

*Issue: CBS VOD Will Not Record*
Went into the app while off my local network. I performed a search for Elementary with the anticipation of recording the episode from Super Bowl Sunday. I then found that any CBS show listed as VOD would not allow me to record the episode. It tells me that "You are currently not authorized to view this program." It also has the symbol to indicate that the show is a PPV. I verified that VOD on other networks show up fine. This only occurred with VODs for CBS.

- Merg


----------



## gpg

The Merg said:


> *Issue: CBS VOD Will Not Record*
> Went into the app while off my local network. I performed a search for Elementary with the anticipation of recording the episode from Super Bowl Sunday. I then found that any CBS show listed as VOD would not allow me to record the episode. It tells me that "You are currently not authorized to view this program." It also has the symbol to indicate that the show is a PPV. I verified that VOD on other networks show up fine. This only occurred with VODs for CBS.
> 
> - Merg


I just tried it and it works for me. Maybe if you logout and then login again your authorization will be reset.


----------



## The Merg

gpg said:


> I just tried it and it works for me. Maybe if you logout and then login again your authorization will be reset.


Well, signing out and back in did not work. What it did though is completely reset all of my settings for the app, such as my LiveTV list, etc... 

- Merg


----------



## gpg

The Merg said:


> Well, signing out and back in did not work. What it did though is completely reset all of my settings for the app, such as my LiveTV list, etc...
> 
> - Merg


Sorry about that.


----------



## The Merg

gpg;3178732 said:


> Sorry about that.


Not your fault. I didn't think it would do that either.

- Merg


----------



## Go Beavs

New version up in the App Store: 1.10.5

What's new:

Enhanced Social TV module allows you to comment on friends' check-ins and shares and view their history to discover what types of programs they like.
New On Demand button on the remote for instant VOD listings on your TV.
Miso Sharing removed.


----------



## lugnutathome

And what is old: for three versions now audio thru the docking connector is no longer a feature. If this is intentional please advise so I will shut up otherwise, could you please. . .

Using iPad for longbdurations viewing content live gets an inquiry if one wishes to continue watching on iPad. Selecting yes brings you back to an interface unable to resume full screen. Must exit program an restart to correct. IPad2 latest IOS.

Don "it obstructs my view of Venus" Bolton



Go Beavs said:


> New version up in the App Store: 1.10.5
> 
> What's new:
> 
> Enhanced Social TV module allows you to comment on friends' check-ins and shares and view their history to discover what types of programs they like.
> New On Demand button on the remote for instant VOD listings on your TV.
> Miso Sharing removed.


----------



## stlmike

Minor annoyance, but it would be nice that when new channels are added to the "Live TV Streaming" section they would be inserted among the existing channels in numerical order, as opposed to just lumping them at the end of the list. As it stands now, you need to edit the list and move the new channels to their proper position.


----------



## sum_random_dork

I have said this before but I wish there was a way to "save" all your info so you can sign out of one account and sign into another without having to enter all your favorites again. Ideally a way to save 2 accounts within the app.


----------



## Go Beavs

stlmike said:


> Minor annoyance, but it would be nice that when new channels are added to the "Live TV Streaming" section they would be inserted among the existing channels in numerical order, as opposed to just lumping them at the end of the list. As it stands now, you need to edit the list and move the new channels to their proper position.


I agree. However, there is an easier way of sorting the list.

Scroll to the end of the modules in the 'Home' tab and tap on the edit pane. From there, delete and re-add the Live TV module and it will add all of the available channels in the right order.


----------



## cypherx

Go Beavs;3198607 said:


> I agree. However, there is an easier way of sorting the list.
> 
> Scroll to the end of the modules in the 'Home' tab and tap on the edit pane. From there, delete and re-add the Live TV module and it will add all of the available channels in the right order.


Wow this would of saved me 20 minutes of sorting yesterday. Wish I saw this post, great suggestion!

One thing that doesn't work with the remote is press and hold commands. My family room H24 has SD outputs feeding a VCR which back feeds my bedroom. Don't watch enough TV in the bedroom for a $6 / month extra box. Plus I can't be in two places at the same time. However on the ipad app I can't press and hold exit to switch between HD / SD. I do have Jensen IR - RF repeaters but they also have a hard time with press and hold commands.

So another way or button to switch the resolution would be great. That and DVR management (todo, manage series, etc). Plus I can never tell how much hard drive space is used unless I'm in the living room in front of the HR24. Be nice if the ipad (and MrV) playlist showed the usage bar graph like it does on the physical DVR.


----------



## Steve

In case folks missed it, I started a 1.11.x discussion thread here.


----------

